# LA200, Tylan 200, Byomycin ???



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

Are these all basically the same drug? The Tylan hurts horrible, I just found out. Does the LA200 also sting? I read somewhere to switch to Biomycin for the anti-sting med. So suppose I get to the store tomorrow and buy the Biomycin....can I switch from Tylan to Bio after a day or two of Tylan and that would just continue the treatment, or would I have to start comletely over on a 5 day treatment of Biomycin?? Did that make any sense? 

I'm just not sure I can get 9 more doses of Tylan into my doe who nearly went into shock this morning from the sting. I'm going to try, though. Can it be given orally?????

Thanks.
Monica


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

supermom said:


> Are these all basically the same drug? The Tylan hurts horrible, I just found out. Does the LA200 also sting? I read somewhere to switch to Biomycin for the anti-sting med. So suppose I get to the store tomorrow and buy the Biomycin....can I switch from Tylan to Bio after a day or two of Tylan and that would just continue the treatment, or would I have to start comletely over on a 5 day treatment of Biomycin?? Did that make any sense?
> 
> I'm just not sure I can get 9 more doses of Tylan into my doe who nearly went into shock this morning from the sting. I'm going to try, though. Can it be given orally?????
> 
> ...


NO..Tylan is NOT the same as the other 2. Tylan is tylosin..same class as erythromycin a macrolide antibiotic. LA200. etc are oxytetracycline...different class.

Tylan stings, yes...which is why many do not like to use it injectable...


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Just put 2 and 2 together and realized you have the doe with the limp/swollen area above hoof. 

Tylosin would not be my first choice of antibiotic for this. As you found out, it is horribly irritating and has a high reaction rate (severe swelling, burning, itching). When we had this in Sahsa, we combined drugs...penicillin to get your anaerobes and a drug like Naxcel/Excenel. So many things are resistant to oxytet, that you could try it and see...tetracyclines are still very useful for mycoplasma, ricketsial diseases (a in transmitted by ticks) and for *some* soft tissue infections...but that is about it.


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

DVM - I don't want to go buy a $70 bottle of Naxcel for this girl (I was ready to sell her anyway) We don't have the money to spend , but I want to make her better! I have Pen G. Would that be better than the Tylan?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

LA 200 was actually formulated for foot rot and pinkeye in cattle, with it's Long Acting ability in cattle it was just a shot, two tops. If you can't afford to go buy a 200 mg tetracycline than yes, use your penicillin. Your going to have to google and research (saanendoah.com drug list on here) Tylosin to see if perhaps you could use it with the penn?? No idea, I keep specific drugs around to use for specific things, and Tylan 50 I keep around for kids only with rattles after birthing. If Tylan works subq, than use it, it's 5 shots, you will be giving alot more of tetracycline and huge amounts of penn....the sting issue has to be weighed out with how it works. It's also why OTC antibiotics are given subq, so their sting carriers which make them work better, dont' necrose the muscle. Vicki


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Heavens no, don't go buy one just for her...if you can borrow, borrow it from a goat person...shoot, I had someone want to overnight excenel to me for Sophie 

I don't keep that stuff around either. It was just a suggestion.

I don't think you can combine the pen and oxytet...I would give oxytet daily for 3 days at the 3cc per 100 lb dose or 4.5 cc/100# twice 3 days apart and then switch to penicillin if no improvement.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

or 4.5 cc/100# twice 3 days apart,

Lori, sorry but this isn't a goat dosage to recommend. Vicki


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

Lori and Vicki are confusing me a bit...all these meds are new to me and I don't know brand names, much less generic names.

Anyway, I was planning to go get LA 200. I thought I was giving the right thing with Tylan 200, but now that I know LA is the right one (guess the 200 confused me)...I'll go buy that. I read that Biomycin was preferred because it did not sting. Is that OTC or precription? Would that be just as good as the LA 200? 

If I go with either one, what would the dosage be for a 70 pound goat and how often do I give it?

Thanks.
Monica


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Any 200 mg tetracycline (LA200, biomycin, agricillin there are about 5 of them in just the jeffers catalog alone) they are all OTC and all dosed at 3.5cc per 100 pounds given once a day for 5 days or 24 hours after symptoms subside. You can give a loading dose of 3.5cc every 12 hours moving to 24 hours on the 3rd shot.

Tylan comes in 200mg and 50mg I keep the 50 for kids upperrespiratory at birth only. This drug is Tylosin, it's a rarely used drug which is a good thing because it can be used when you have mycoplasma and don't have vet scripts.

I purchase my drugs from jefferspet.com so I purchase biomycin because it doesn't have a sting carrier. I would use the whole 3.5cc in a 70 pound goat, given subq. Vicki


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> or 4.5 cc/100# twice 3 days apart,
> 
> Lori, sorry but this isn't a goat dosage to recommend. Vicki


Good to know, just what was passed on to me by my goat"ee" mentor...and as someone who has used it lots, I trusted her on that. I use the 3cc/100# daily...did wonders for Miracle.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

Lori it is the three days apart part that is the issue. I've always been told anything less than daily with goats isn't enough due to how fast the meds are utilized.


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Qvrfullmidwife said:


> Lori it is the three days apart part that is the issue. I've always been told anything less than daily with goats isn't enough due to how fast the meds are utilized.


aha...I see- that makes lots o' sense


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

The label on the Tylan says not to use other antibiotics when using the Tylan, at least at in or near the tylan injection site. Most of the labels have washed off so I can't read the whole thing.


----------



## jcran (Feb 17, 2009)

For those of you who keep Naxcel on hand, and hate having to freeze it to try and make it last, there is a long-life equivalent called excenel-spelling?. The carrier is stable so it stays potent like a "normal" antibiotic. I don't know if it has to be refrigerated or not, but my friend bought a bottle that we will share when naxcel might be called for.


----------

